# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu  -0966223019

## themasmtravel

*Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu * 
* (Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)*

Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm _Ngày 17/12/1994, quần thể hang động trên vùng biển Hạ Long đã được UNESCO công nhận là di sản thiên nhiên của thế giới. Những thắng cảnh thuộc vào hành lang của vùng bảo vệ tuyệt đối là: hang Thiên Cung - Đầu Gỗ, hang Ba Hầm, hòn Công Đông. Quảng Ninh cũng là nơi chứng kiến bao chiến công hiển hách chống giặc ngoại xâm của dân tộc, nổi bật nhất là ba lần chiến thắng trên sông Bạch Đằng của vị tướng Trần Hưng Đạo._

*NGÀY 01 : HÀ NỘI - HẠ LONG. ( Ăn Trưa, Tối )* 

*Sáng:* 06h00 Xe và hướng dẫn của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel * 
đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Hạ Long, trên đường đi dừng chân tại hải Dương tự do ăn sáng. 
*11h00:* Đến Hạ long, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều:* Hướng dẫn viên sẽ đón quý khách đưa ra Đảo Tuần Châu quý khách tự do  thăm quan khu du lịch Tuần Châu tự do thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn  diễn xiếc thú: *Biểu diễn cá voi trắng cá heo hải cẩu, sư tử biển*, Nhạc nước ..(show diễn này có thể thay đổi theo chương trình tham quan của Khu du lịch Tuần Châu ). Quý khách ăn tối tại Tuần Châu
 Sau khi ăn tối quý khách có thể tham gia các trò chơi buổi tối tại Đảo ngọc Tuần Châu, với chương trình biểu diễn nhạc nước, với âm thanh và ánh sáng huyền ảo. 
*21h00:* Quý khách lên xe trở về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 02 : HẠ LONG - TUẦN CHÂU                  (Ăn Sáng, Trưa)*

*Sáng:* Du thuyền thăm Vịnh Hạ Long- kỳ quan của thế giới, du khách dừng thuyền để lên thăm *động Thiên Cung* tức là "Cung điện của trời" và *hang Đầu Gỗ* (hay còn gọi là hang Dấu Gỗ), là nơi gắn liền với câu chuyện lịch sử chống quân Nguyên - Mông năm 1288 của vua Trần Hưng Đạo. Sau đó hành trình trên du thuyền đi giữa Hạ Long với hàng ngàn đảo đá sừng sững du khách sẽ có cảm giác như đi vào thế giới động vật trải qua triệu năm hoá đá. đó là: *đảo Rồng, hòn Gà Chọi, hòn Cóc......*
*11h30:* Tàu quay trở về bến xe đón quý khách về khách sạn ghỉ ngơi và ăn trưa.
*Chiều:* 12h30 trả phòng, Quý khách lên xe tạm biệt Hạ Long, trên đường đi dừng chân ở nhà hàng Hải Dương, thưởng thức đặc sản Hải Dương bánh đậu xanh, bánh gai, vải khô... Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát lúc 17h30. Kết thúc chuyến du lịch Hạ Long-Tuần Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 1.250.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 20 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Ghi chú:* Giá trên có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời điểm khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất!

** GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM:*

- Vận chuyển: Xe ô tô đi Hạ Long đời mới có máy lạnh (đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình); Tàu thăm quan vịnh Hạ Long.
- Khách sạn: Tiêu chuẩn 2 sao, phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi. 2- 3 người/ phòng.
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình ( 3 bữa chính + 1 bữa phụ); tiêu  chuẩn bữa chính 100.000đ/1 bữa, Ăn sáng 30.000đ/bữa. 
- Hướng dẫn viên: Đoàn có hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho Quý khách suốt tuyến. 
- Vé tham quan: bao gồm tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh và vé vào cửa lần 1 thăm quan đảo Tuần Châu (Vé xem biểu diễn cá Voi, Hải Cẩu, cá Sấu, nhạc nước hoặc các chương trình trò chơi trên đảo Tuần Châu)
- Tàu thăm Vịnh Hạ Long tuyến 01.

** GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
- Thuế VAT. Đồ uống, bảo hiểm du lịch, các chi phí ngoài chương trình.

** Lưu ý:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## themasmtravel

Du lịch giá rẻ!

----------


## nhasangiatot

Ánh sao mới với dịch vụ tốt!

----------


## themasmtravel

Du lịch giá rẻ Lh Ms Thêm 0966223019 Công Ty Du lịch Quốc Tế Ánh Sao Mới!

----------


## themasmtravel

*Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu - LH 0966223019**Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu* 
*(Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)*

Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm _Ngày 17/12/1994, quần thể hang động trên vùng biển Hạ Long đã được UNESCO công nhận là di sản thiên nhiên của thế giới. Những thắng cảnh thuộc vào hành lang của vùng bảo vệ tuyệt đối là: hang Thiên Cung - Đầu Gỗ, hang Ba Hầm, hòn Công Đông. Quảng Ninh cũng là nơi chứng kiến bao chiến công hiển hách chống giặc ngoại xâm của dân tộc, nổi bật nhất là ba lần chiến thắng trên sông Bạch Đằng của vị tướng Trần Hưng Đạo._

*NGÀY 01 : HÀ NỘI - HẠ LONG. ( Ăn Trưa, Tối )* 

*Sáng:* 06h00 Xe và hướng dẫn của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* 
đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Hạ Long, trên đường đi dừng chân tại hải Dương tự do ăn sáng. 
*11h00:* Đến Hạ long, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều:* Hướng dẫn viên sẽ đón quý khách đưa ra Đảo Tuần Châu quý khách tự do thăm quan khu du lịch Tuần Châu tự do thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn diễn xiếc thú: *Biểu diễn cá voi trắng cá heo hải cẩu, sư tử biển*, Nhạc nước ..(show diễn này có thể thay đổi theo chương trình tham quan của Khu du lịch Tuần Châu ). Quý khách ăn tối tại Tuần Châu
Sau khi ăn tối quý khách có thể tham gia các trò chơi buổi tối tại Đảo ngọc Tuần Châu, với chương trình biểu diễn nhạc nước, với âm thanh và ánh sáng huyền ảo. 
*21h00:* Quý khách lên xe trở về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 02 : HẠ LONG - TUẦN CHÂU (Ăn Sáng, Trưa)*

*Sáng:* Du thuyền thăm Vịnh Hạ Long- kỳ quan của thế giới, du khách dừng thuyền để lên thăm*động Thiên Cung* tức là "Cung điện của trời" và *hang Đầu Gỗ* (hay còn gọi là hang Dấu Gỗ), là nơi gắn liền với câu chuyện lịch sử chống quân Nguyên - Mông năm 1288 của vua Trần Hưng Đạo. Sau đó hành trình trên du thuyền đi giữa Hạ Long với hàng ngàn đảo đá sừng sững du khách sẽ có cảm giác như đi vào thế giới động vật trải qua triệu năm hoá đá. đó là: *đảo Rồng, hòn Gà Chọi, hòn Cóc......*
*11h30:* Tàu quay trở về bến xe đón quý khách về khách sạn ghỉ ngơi và ăn trưa.
*Chiều:* 12h30 trả phòng, Quý khách lên xe tạm biệt Hạ Long, trên đường đi dừng chân ở nhà hàng Hải Dương, thưởng thức đặc sản Hải Dương bánh đậu xanh, bánh gai, vải khô... Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát lúc 17h30. Kết thúc chuyến du lịch Hạ Long-Tuần Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 1.250.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 20 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Ghi chú:* Giá trên có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời điểm khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất!

** GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM:*

- Vận chuyển: Xe ô tô đi Hạ Long đời mới có máy lạnh (đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình); Tàu thăm quan vịnh Hạ Long.
- Khách sạn: Tiêu chuẩn 2 sao, phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi. 2- 3 người/ phòng.
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình ( 3 bữa chính + 1 bữa phụ); tiêu chuẩn bữa chính 100.000đ/1 bữa, Ăn sáng 30.000đ/bữa. 
- Hướng dẫn viên: Đoàn có hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho Quý khách suốt tuyến. 
- Vé tham quan: bao gồm tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh và vé vào cửa lần 1 thăm quan đảo Tuần Châu (Vé xem biểu diễn cá Voi, Hải Cẩu, cá Sấu, nhạc nước hoặc các chương trình trò chơi trên đảo Tuần Châu)
- Tàu thăm Vịnh Hạ Long tuyến 01.

** GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
- Thuế VAT. Đồ uống, bảo hiểm du lịch, các chi phí ngoài chương trình.

** Lưu ý:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
- Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu - LH 0966223019*

*Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu* 
*(Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)*

Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm _Ngày 17/12/1994, quần thể hang động trên vùng biển Hạ Long đã được UNESCO công nhận là di sản thiên nhiên của thế giới. Những thắng cảnh thuộc vào hành lang của vùng bảo vệ tuyệt đối là: hang Thiên Cung - Đầu Gỗ, hang Ba Hầm, hòn Công Đông. Quảng Ninh cũng là nơi chứng kiến bao chiến công hiển hách chống giặc ngoại xâm của dân tộc, nổi bật nhất là ba lần chiến thắng trên sông Bạch Đằng của vị tướng Trần Hưng Đạo._

*NGÀY 01 : HÀ NỘI - HẠ LONG. ( Ăn Trưa, Tối )* 

*Sáng:* 06h00 Xe và hướng dẫn của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* 
đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Hạ Long, trên đường đi dừng chân tại hải Dương tự do ăn sáng. 
*11h00:* Đến Hạ long, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều:* Hướng dẫn viên sẽ đón quý khách đưa ra Đảo Tuần Châu quý khách tự do thăm quan khu du lịch Tuần Châu tự do thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn diễn xiếc thú: *Biểu diễn cá voi trắng cá heo hải cẩu, sư tử biển*, Nhạc nước ..(show diễn này có thể thay đổi theo chương trình tham quan của Khu du lịch Tuần Châu ). Quý khách ăn tối tại Tuần Châu
Sau khi ăn tối quý khách có thể tham gia các trò chơi buổi tối tại Đảo ngọc Tuần Châu, với chương trình biểu diễn nhạc nước, với âm thanh và ánh sáng huyền ảo. 
*21h00:* Quý khách lên xe trở về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 02 : HẠ LONG - TUẦN CHÂU (Ăn Sáng, Trưa)*

*Sáng:* Du thuyền thăm Vịnh Hạ Long- kỳ quan của thế giới, du khách dừng thuyền để lên thăm*động Thiên Cung* tức là "Cung điện của trời" và *hang Đầu Gỗ* (hay còn gọi là hang Dấu Gỗ), là nơi gắn liền với câu chuyện lịch sử chống quân Nguyên - Mông năm 1288 của vua Trần Hưng Đạo. Sau đó hành trình trên du thuyền đi giữa Hạ Long với hàng ngàn đảo đá sừng sững du khách sẽ có cảm giác như đi vào thế giới động vật trải qua triệu năm hoá đá. đó là: *đảo Rồng, hòn Gà Chọi, hòn Cóc......*
*11h30:* Tàu quay trở về bến xe đón quý khách về khách sạn ghỉ ngơi và ăn trưa.
*Chiều:* 12h30 trả phòng, Quý khách lên xe tạm biệt Hạ Long, trên đường đi dừng chân ở nhà hàng Hải Dương, thưởng thức đặc sản Hải Dương bánh đậu xanh, bánh gai, vải khô... Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát lúc 17h30. Kết thúc chuyến du lịch Hạ Long-Tuần Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 1.250.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 20 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Ghi chú:* Giá trên có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời điểm khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất!

** GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM:*

- Vận chuyển: Xe ô tô đi Hạ Long đời mới có máy lạnh (đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình); Tàu thăm quan vịnh Hạ Long.
- Khách sạn: Tiêu chuẩn 2 sao, phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi. 2- 3 người/ phòng.
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình ( 3 bữa chính + 1 bữa phụ); tiêu chuẩn bữa chính 100.000đ/1 bữa, Ăn sáng 30.000đ/bữa. 
- Hướng dẫn viên: Đoàn có hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho Quý khách suốt tuyến. 
- Vé tham quan: bao gồm tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh và vé vào cửa lần 1 thăm quan đảo Tuần Châu (Vé xem biểu diễn cá Voi, Hải Cẩu, cá Sấu, nhạc nước hoặc các chương trình trò chơi trên đảo Tuần Châu)
- Tàu thăm Vịnh Hạ Long tuyến 01.

** GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
- Thuế VAT. Đồ uống, bảo hiểm du lịch, các chi phí ngoài chương trình.

** Lưu ý:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
- Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu -0966223019**Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu* 
*(Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)*

Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm _Ngày 17/12/1994, quần thể hang động trên vùng biển Hạ Long đã được UNESCO công nhận là di sản thiên nhiên của thế giới. Những thắng cảnh thuộc vào hành lang của vùng bảo vệ tuyệt đối là: hang Thiên Cung - Đầu Gỗ, hang Ba Hầm, hòn Công Đông. Quảng Ninh cũng là nơi chứng kiến bao chiến công hiển hách chống giặc ngoại xâm của dân tộc, nổi bật nhất là ba lần chiến thắng trên sông Bạch Đằng của vị tướng Trần Hưng Đạo._

*NGÀY 01 : HÀ NỘI - HẠ LONG. ( Ăn Trưa, Tối )* 

*Sáng:* 06h00 Xe và hướng dẫn của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* 
đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Hạ Long, trên đường đi dừng chân tại hải Dương tự do ăn sáng. 
*11h00:* Đến Hạ long, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều:* Hướng dẫn viên sẽ đón quý khách đưa ra Đảo Tuần Châu quý khách tự do thăm quan khu du lịch Tuần Châu tự do thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn diễn xiếc thú: *Biểu diễn cá voi trắng cá heo hải cẩu, sư tử biển*, Nhạc nước ..(show diễn này có thể thay đổi theo chương trình tham quan của Khu du lịch Tuần Châu ). Quý khách ăn tối tại Tuần Châu
Sau khi ăn tối quý khách có thể tham gia các trò chơi buổi tối tại Đảo ngọc Tuần Châu, với chương trình biểu diễn nhạc nước, với âm thanh và ánh sáng huyền ảo. 
*21h00:* Quý khách lên xe trở về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 02 : HẠ LONG - TUẦN CHÂU (Ăn Sáng, Trưa)*

*Sáng:* Du thuyền thăm Vịnh Hạ Long- kỳ quan của thế giới, du khách dừng thuyền để lên thăm*động Thiên Cung* tức là "Cung điện của trời" và *hang Đầu Gỗ* (hay còn gọi là hang Dấu Gỗ), là nơi gắn liền với câu chuyện lịch sử chống quân Nguyên - Mông năm 1288 của vua Trần Hưng Đạo. Sau đó hành trình trên du thuyền đi giữa Hạ Long với hàng ngàn đảo đá sừng sững du khách sẽ có cảm giác như đi vào thế giới động vật trải qua triệu năm hoá đá. đó là: *đảo Rồng, hòn Gà Chọi, hòn Cóc......*
*11h30:* Tàu quay trở về bến xe đón quý khách về khách sạn ghỉ ngơi và ăn trưa.
*Chiều:* 12h30 trả phòng, Quý khách lên xe tạm biệt Hạ Long, trên đường đi dừng chân ở nhà hàng Hải Dương, thưởng thức đặc sản Hải Dương bánh đậu xanh, bánh gai, vải khô... Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát lúc 17h30. Kết thúc chuyến du lịch Hạ Long-Tuần Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 1.250.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 20 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Ghi chú:* Giá trên có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời điểm khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất!

** GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM:*

- Vận chuyển: Xe ô tô đi Hạ Long đời mới có máy lạnh (đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình); Tàu thăm quan vịnh Hạ Long.
- Khách sạn: Tiêu chuẩn 2 sao, phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi. 2- 3 người/ phòng.
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình ( 3 bữa chính + 1 bữa phụ); tiêu chuẩn bữa chính 100.000đ/1 bữa, Ăn sáng 30.000đ/bữa. 
- Hướng dẫn viên: Đoàn có hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho Quý khách suốt tuyến. 
- Vé tham quan: bao gồm tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh và vé vào cửa lần 1 thăm quan đảo Tuần Châu (Vé xem biểu diễn cá Voi, Hải Cẩu, cá Sấu, nhạc nước hoặc các chương trình trò chơi trên đảo Tuần Châu)
- Tàu thăm Vịnh Hạ Long tuyến 01.

** GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
- Thuế VAT. Đồ uống, bảo hiểm du lịch, các chi phí ngoài chương trình.

** Lưu ý:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
- Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu* 
*(Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)*

Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm _Ngày 17/12/1994, quần thể hang động trên vùng biển Hạ Long đã được UNESCO công nhận là di sản thiên nhiên của thế giới. Những thắng cảnh thuộc vào hành lang của vùng bảo vệ tuyệt đối là: hang Thiên Cung - Đầu Gỗ, hang Ba Hầm, hòn Công Đông. Quảng Ninh cũng là nơi chứng kiến bao chiến công hiển hách chống giặc ngoại xâm của dân tộc, nổi bật nhất là ba lần chiến thắng trên sông Bạch Đằng của vị tướng Trần Hưng Đạo._

*NGÀY 01 : HÀ NỘI - HẠ LONG. ( Ăn Trưa, Tối )* 

*Sáng:* 06h00 Xe và hướng dẫn của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* 
đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Hạ Long, trên đường đi dừng chân tại hải Dương tự do ăn sáng. 
*11h00:* Đến Hạ long, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều:* Hướng dẫn viên sẽ đón quý khách đưa ra Đảo Tuần Châu quý khách tự do thăm quan khu du lịch Tuần Châu tự do thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn diễn xiếc thú: *Biểu diễn cá voi trắng cá heo hải cẩu, sư tử biển*, Nhạc nước ..(show diễn này có thể thay đổi theo chương trình tham quan của Khu du lịch Tuần Châu ). Quý khách ăn tối tại Tuần Châu
Sau khi ăn tối quý khách có thể tham gia các trò chơi buổi tối tại Đảo ngọc Tuần Châu, với chương trình biểu diễn nhạc nước, với âm thanh và ánh sáng huyền ảo. 
*21h00:* Quý khách lên xe trở về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 02 : HẠ LONG - TUẦN CHÂU (Ăn Sáng, Trưa)*

*Sáng:* Du thuyền thăm Vịnh Hạ Long- kỳ quan của thế giới, du khách dừng thuyền để lên thăm*động Thiên Cung* tức là "Cung điện của trời" và *hang Đầu Gỗ* (hay còn gọi là hang Dấu Gỗ), là nơi gắn liền với câu chuyện lịch sử chống quân Nguyên - Mông năm 1288 của vua Trần Hưng Đạo. Sau đó hành trình trên du thuyền đi giữa Hạ Long với hàng ngàn đảo đá sừng sững du khách sẽ có cảm giác như đi vào thế giới động vật trải qua triệu năm hoá đá. đó là: *đảo Rồng, hòn Gà Chọi, hòn Cóc......*
*11h30:* Tàu quay trở về bến xe đón quý khách về khách sạn ghỉ ngơi và ăn trưa.
*Chiều:* 12h30 trả phòng, Quý khách lên xe tạm biệt Hạ Long, trên đường đi dừng chân ở nhà hàng Hải Dương, thưởng thức đặc sản Hải Dương bánh đậu xanh, bánh gai, vải khô... Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát lúc 17h30. Kết thúc chuyến du lịch Hạ Long-Tuần Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 1.250.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 20 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Ghi chú:* Giá trên có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời điểm khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất!

** GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM:*

- Vận chuyển: Xe ô tô đi Hạ Long đời mới có máy lạnh (đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình); Tàu thăm quan vịnh Hạ Long.
- Khách sạn: Tiêu chuẩn 2 sao, phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi. 2- 3 người/ phòng.
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình ( 3 bữa chính + 1 bữa phụ); tiêu chuẩn bữa chính 100.000đ/1 bữa, Ăn sáng 30.000đ/bữa. 
- Hướng dẫn viên: Đoàn có hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho Quý khách suốt tuyến. 
- Vé tham quan: bao gồm tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh và vé vào cửa lần 1 thăm quan đảo Tuần Châu (Vé xem biểu diễn cá Voi, Hải Cẩu, cá Sấu, nhạc nước hoặc các chương trình trò chơi trên đảo Tuần Châu)
- Tàu thăm Vịnh Hạ Long tuyến 01.

** GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
- Thuế VAT. Đồ uống, bảo hiểm du lịch, các chi phí ngoài chương trình.

** Lưu ý:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
- Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu 
(Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)

Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm Ngày 17/12/1994, quần thể hang động trên vùng biển Hạ Long đã được UNESCO công nhận là di sản thiên nhiên của thế giới. Những thắng cảnh thuộc vào hành lang của vùng bảo vệ tuyệt đối là: hang Thiên Cung - Đầu Gỗ, hang Ba Hầm, hòn Công Đông. Quảng Ninh cũng là nơi chứng kiến bao chiến công hiển hách chống giặc ngoại xâm của dân tộc, nổi bật nhất là ba lần chiến thắng trên sông Bạch Đằng của vị tướng Trần Hưng Đạo.

NGÀY 01 : HÀ NỘI - HẠ LONG. ( Ăn Trưa, Tối ) 

Sáng: 06h00 Xe và hướng dẫn của Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel 
đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Hạ Long, trên đường đi dừng chân tại hải Dương tự do ăn sáng. 
11h00: Đến Hạ long, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
Chiều: Hướng dẫn viên sẽ đón quý khách đưa ra Đảo Tuần Châu quý khách tự do thăm quan khu du lịch Tuần Châu tự do thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn diễn xiếc thú: Biểu diễn cá voi trắng cá heo hải cẩu, sư tử biển, Nhạc nước ..(show diễn này có thể thay đổi theo chương trình tham quan của Khu du lịch Tuần Châu ). Quý khách ăn tối tại Tuần Châu
Sau khi ăn tối quý khách có thể tham gia các trò chơi buổi tối tại Đảo ngọc Tuần Châu, với chương trình biểu diễn nhạc nước, với âm thanh và ánh sáng huyền ảo. 
21h00: Quý khách lên xe trở về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.

NGÀY 02 : HẠ LONG - TUẦN CHÂU (Ăn Sáng, Trưa)

Sáng: Du thuyền thăm Vịnh Hạ Long- kỳ quan của thế giới, du khách dừng thuyền để lên thămđộng Thiên Cung tức là "Cung điện của trời" và hang Đầu Gỗ (hay còn gọi là hang Dấu Gỗ), là nơi gắn liền với câu chuyện lịch sử chống quân Nguyên - Mông năm 1288 của vua Trần Hưng Đạo. Sau đó hành trình trên du thuyền đi giữa Hạ Long với hàng ngàn đảo đá sừng sững du khách sẽ có cảm giác như đi vào thế giới động vật trải qua triệu năm hoá đá. đó là: đảo Rồng, hòn Gà Chọi, hòn Cóc......
11h30: Tàu quay trở về bến xe đón quý khách về khách sạn ghỉ ngơi và ăn trưa.
Chiều: 12h30 trả phòng, Quý khách lên xe tạm biệt Hạ Long, trên đường đi dừng chân ở nhà hàng Hải Dương, thưởng thức đặc sản Hải Dương bánh đậu xanh, bánh gai, vải khô... Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát lúc 17h30. Kết thúc chuyến du lịch Hạ Long-Tuần Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm
Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 1.250.000 VNĐ
(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 20 khách, tour chất lượng cao)
Ghi chú: Giá trên có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời điểm khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất!

* GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM:

- Vận chuyển: Xe ô tô đi Hạ Long đời mới có máy lạnh (đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình); Tàu thăm quan vịnh Hạ Long.
- Khách sạn: Tiêu chuẩn 2 sao, phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi. 2- 3 người/ phòng.
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình ( 3 bữa chính + 1 bữa phụ); tiêu chuẩn bữa chính 100.000đ/1 bữa, Ăn sáng 30.000đ/bữa. 
- Hướng dẫn viên: Đoàn có hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho Quý khách suốt tuyến. 
- Vé tham quan: bao gồm tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh và vé vào cửa lần 1 thăm quan đảo Tuần Châu (Vé xem biểu diễn cá Voi, Hải Cẩu, cá Sấu, nhạc nước hoặc các chương trình trò chơi trên đảo Tuần Châu)
- Tàu thăm Vịnh Hạ Long tuyến 01.

* GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:
- Thuế VAT. Đồ uống, bảo hiểm du lịch, các chi phí ngoài chương trình.

* Lưu ý: - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
- Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.

Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)

NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu -0966223019**Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu* 
*(Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)*

Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm _Ngày 17/12/1994, quần thể hang động trên vùng biển Hạ Long đã được UNESCO công nhận là di sản thiên nhiên của thế giới. Những thắng cảnh thuộc vào hành lang của vùng bảo vệ tuyệt đối là: hang Thiên Cung - Đầu Gỗ, hang Ba Hầm, hòn Công Đông. Quảng Ninh cũng là nơi chứng kiến bao chiến công hiển hách chống giặc ngoại xâm của dân tộc, nổi bật nhất là ba lần chiến thắng trên sông Bạch Đằng của vị tướng Trần Hưng Đạo._

*NGÀY 01 : HÀ NỘI - HẠ LONG. ( Ăn Trưa, Tối )* 

*Sáng:* 06h00 Xe và hướng dẫn của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* 
đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Hạ Long, trên đường đi dừng chân tại hải Dương tự do ăn sáng. 
*11h00:* Đến Hạ long, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều:* Hướng dẫn viên sẽ đón quý khách đưa ra Đảo Tuần Châu quý khách tự do thăm quan khu du lịch Tuần Châu tự do thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn diễn xiếc thú: *Biểu diễn cá voi trắng cá heo hải cẩu, sư tử biển*, Nhạc nước ..(show diễn này có thể thay đổi theo chương trình tham quan của Khu du lịch Tuần Châu ). Quý khách ăn tối tại Tuần Châu
Sau khi ăn tối quý khách có thể tham gia các trò chơi buổi tối tại Đảo ngọc Tuần Châu, với chương trình biểu diễn nhạc nước, với âm thanh và ánh sáng huyền ảo. 
*21h00:* Quý khách lên xe trở về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 02 : HẠ LONG - TUẦN CHÂU (Ăn Sáng, Trưa)*

*Sáng:* Du thuyền thăm Vịnh Hạ Long- kỳ quan của thế giới, du khách dừng thuyền để lên thăm*động Thiên Cung* tức là "Cung điện của trời" và *hang Đầu Gỗ* (hay còn gọi là hang Dấu Gỗ), là nơi gắn liền với câu chuyện lịch sử chống quân Nguyên - Mông năm 1288 của vua Trần Hưng Đạo. Sau đó hành trình trên du thuyền đi giữa Hạ Long với hàng ngàn đảo đá sừng sững du khách sẽ có cảm giác như đi vào thế giới động vật trải qua triệu năm hoá đá. đó là: *đảo Rồng, hòn Gà Chọi, hòn Cóc......*
*11h30:* Tàu quay trở về bến xe đón quý khách về khách sạn ghỉ ngơi và ăn trưa.
*Chiều:* 12h30 trả phòng, Quý khách lên xe tạm biệt Hạ Long, trên đường đi dừng chân ở nhà hàng Hải Dương, thưởng thức đặc sản Hải Dương bánh đậu xanh, bánh gai, vải khô... Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát lúc 17h30. Kết thúc chuyến du lịch Hạ Long-Tuần Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 1.250.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 20 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Ghi chú:* Giá trên có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời điểm khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất!

** GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM:*

- Vận chuyển: Xe ô tô đi Hạ Long đời mới có máy lạnh (đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình); Tàu thăm quan vịnh Hạ Long.
- Khách sạn: Tiêu chuẩn 2 sao, phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi. 2- 3 người/ phòng.
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình ( 3 bữa chính + 1 bữa phụ); tiêu chuẩn bữa chính 100.000đ/1 bữa, Ăn sáng 30.000đ/bữa. 
- Hướng dẫn viên: Đoàn có hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho Quý khách suốt tuyến. 
- Vé tham quan: bao gồm tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh và vé vào cửa lần 1 thăm quan đảo Tuần Châu (Vé xem biểu diễn cá Voi, Hải Cẩu, cá Sấu, nhạc nước hoặc các chương trình trò chơi trên đảo Tuần Châu)
- Tàu thăm Vịnh Hạ Long tuyến 01.

** GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
- Thuế VAT. Đồ uống, bảo hiểm du lịch, các chi phí ngoài chương trình.

** Lưu ý:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
- Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu -LH 0966223019**Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu* 
*(Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)*

Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm _Ngày 17/12/1994, quần thể hang động trên vùng biển Hạ Long đã được UNESCO công nhận là di sản thiên nhiên của thế giới. Những thắng cảnh thuộc vào hành lang của vùng bảo vệ tuyệt đối là: hang Thiên Cung - Đầu Gỗ, hang Ba Hầm, hòn Công Đông. Quảng Ninh cũng là nơi chứng kiến bao chiến công hiển hách chống giặc ngoại xâm của dân tộc, nổi bật nhất là ba lần chiến thắng trên sông Bạch Đằng của vị tướng Trần Hưng Đạo._

*NGÀY 01 : HÀ NỘI - HẠ LONG. ( Ăn Trưa, Tối )* 

*Sáng:* 06h00 Xe và hướng dẫn của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* 
đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Hạ Long, trên đường đi dừng chân tại hải Dương tự do ăn sáng. 
*11h00:* Đến Hạ long, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều:* Hướng dẫn viên sẽ đón quý khách đưa ra Đảo Tuần Châu quý khách tự do thăm quan khu du lịch Tuần Châu tự do thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn diễn xiếc thú: *Biểu diễn cá voi trắng cá heo hải cẩu, sư tử biển*, Nhạc nước ..(show diễn này có thể thay đổi theo chương trình tham quan của Khu du lịch Tuần Châu ). Quý khách ăn tối tại Tuần Châu
Sau khi ăn tối quý khách có thể tham gia các trò chơi buổi tối tại Đảo ngọc Tuần Châu, với chương trình biểu diễn nhạc nước, với âm thanh và ánh sáng huyền ảo. 
*21h00:* Quý khách lên xe trở về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 02 : HẠ LONG - TUẦN CHÂU (Ăn Sáng, Trưa)*

*Sáng:* Du thuyền thăm Vịnh Hạ Long- kỳ quan của thế giới, du khách dừng thuyền để lên thăm*động Thiên Cung* tức là "Cung điện của trời" và *hang Đầu Gỗ* (hay còn gọi là hang Dấu Gỗ), là nơi gắn liền với câu chuyện lịch sử chống quân Nguyên - Mông năm 1288 của vua Trần Hưng Đạo. Sau đó hành trình trên du thuyền đi giữa Hạ Long với hàng ngàn đảo đá sừng sững du khách sẽ có cảm giác như đi vào thế giới động vật trải qua triệu năm hoá đá. đó là: *đảo Rồng, hòn Gà Chọi, hòn Cóc......*
*11h30:* Tàu quay trở về bến xe đón quý khách về khách sạn ghỉ ngơi và ăn trưa.
*Chiều:* 12h30 trả phòng, Quý khách lên xe tạm biệt Hạ Long, trên đường đi dừng chân ở nhà hàng Hải Dương, thưởng thức đặc sản Hải Dương bánh đậu xanh, bánh gai, vải khô... Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát lúc 17h30. Kết thúc chuyến du lịch Hạ Long-Tuần Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 1.250.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 20 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Ghi chú:* Giá trên có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời điểm khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất!

** GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM:*

- Vận chuyển: Xe ô tô đi Hạ Long đời mới có máy lạnh (đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình); Tàu thăm quan vịnh Hạ Long.
- Khách sạn: Tiêu chuẩn 2 sao, phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi. 2- 3 người/ phòng.
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình ( 3 bữa chính + 1 bữa phụ); tiêu chuẩn bữa chính 100.000đ/1 bữa, Ăn sáng 30.000đ/bữa. 
- Hướng dẫn viên: Đoàn có hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho Quý khách suốt tuyến. 
- Vé tham quan: bao gồm tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh và vé vào cửa lần 1 thăm quan đảo Tuần Châu (Vé xem biểu diễn cá Voi, Hải Cẩu, cá Sấu, nhạc nước hoặc các chương trình trò chơi trên đảo Tuần Châu)
- Tàu thăm Vịnh Hạ Long tuyến 01.

** GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
- Thuế VAT. Đồ uống, bảo hiểm du lịch, các chi phí ngoài chương trình.

** Lưu ý:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
- Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu -0966223019**Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu* 
*(Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)*

Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm _Ngày 17/12/1994, quần thể hang động trên vùng biển Hạ Long đã được UNESCO công nhận là di sản thiên nhiên của thế giới. Những thắng cảnh thuộc vào hành lang của vùng bảo vệ tuyệt đối là: hang Thiên Cung - Đầu Gỗ, hang Ba Hầm, hòn Công Đông. Quảng Ninh cũng là nơi chứng kiến bao chiến công hiển hách chống giặc ngoại xâm của dân tộc, nổi bật nhất là ba lần chiến thắng trên sông Bạch Đằng của vị tướng Trần Hưng Đạo._

*NGÀY 01 : HÀ NỘI - HẠ LONG. ( Ăn Trưa, Tối )* 

*Sáng:* 06h00 Xe và hướng dẫn của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* 
đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Hạ Long, trên đường đi dừng chân tại hải Dương tự do ăn sáng. 
*11h00:* Đến Hạ long, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều:* Hướng dẫn viên sẽ đón quý khách đưa ra Đảo Tuần Châu quý khách tự do thăm quan khu du lịch Tuần Châu tự do thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn diễn xiếc thú: *Biểu diễn cá voi trắng cá heo hải cẩu, sư tử biển*, Nhạc nước ..(show diễn này có thể thay đổi theo chương trình tham quan của Khu du lịch Tuần Châu ). Quý khách ăn tối tại Tuần Châu
Sau khi ăn tối quý khách có thể tham gia các trò chơi buổi tối tại Đảo ngọc Tuần Châu, với chương trình biểu diễn nhạc nước, với âm thanh và ánh sáng huyền ảo. 
*21h00:* Quý khách lên xe trở về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 02 : HẠ LONG - TUẦN CHÂU (Ăn Sáng, Trưa)*

*Sáng:* Du thuyền thăm Vịnh Hạ Long- kỳ quan của thế giới, du khách dừng thuyền để lên thăm*động Thiên Cung* tức là "Cung điện của trời" và *hang Đầu Gỗ* (hay còn gọi là hang Dấu Gỗ), là nơi gắn liền với câu chuyện lịch sử chống quân Nguyên - Mông năm 1288 của vua Trần Hưng Đạo. Sau đó hành trình trên du thuyền đi giữa Hạ Long với hàng ngàn đảo đá sừng sững du khách sẽ có cảm giác như đi vào thế giới động vật trải qua triệu năm hoá đá. đó là: *đảo Rồng, hòn Gà Chọi, hòn Cóc......*
*11h30:* Tàu quay trở về bến xe đón quý khách về khách sạn ghỉ ngơi và ăn trưa.
*Chiều:* 12h30 trả phòng, Quý khách lên xe tạm biệt Hạ Long, trên đường đi dừng chân ở nhà hàng Hải Dương, thưởng thức đặc sản Hải Dương bánh đậu xanh, bánh gai, vải khô... Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát lúc 17h30. Kết thúc chuyến du lịch Hạ Long-Tuần Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 1.250.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 20 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Ghi chú:* Giá trên có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời điểm khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất!

** GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM:*

- Vận chuyển: Xe ô tô đi Hạ Long đời mới có máy lạnh (đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình); Tàu thăm quan vịnh Hạ Long.
- Khách sạn: Tiêu chuẩn 2 sao, phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi. 2- 3 người/ phòng.
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình ( 3 bữa chính + 1 bữa phụ); tiêu chuẩn bữa chính 100.000đ/1 bữa, Ăn sáng 30.000đ/bữa. 
- Hướng dẫn viên: Đoàn có hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho Quý khách suốt tuyến. 
- Vé tham quan: bao gồm tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh và vé vào cửa lần 1 thăm quan đảo Tuần Châu (Vé xem biểu diễn cá Voi, Hải Cẩu, cá Sấu, nhạc nước hoặc các chương trình trò chơi trên đảo Tuần Châu)
- Tàu thăm Vịnh Hạ Long tuyến 01.

** GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
- Thuế VAT. Đồ uống, bảo hiểm du lịch, các chi phí ngoài chương trình.

** Lưu ý:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
- Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN S*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu -0966223019**Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu* 
*(Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)*

Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm _Ngày 17/12/1994, quần thể hang động trên vùng biển Hạ Long đã được UNESCO công nhận là di sản thiên nhiên của thế giới. Những thắng cảnh thuộc vào hành lang của vùng bảo vệ tuyệt đối là: hang Thiên Cung - Đầu Gỗ, hang Ba Hầm, hòn Công Đông. Quảng Ninh cũng là nơi chứng kiến bao chiến công hiển hách chống giặc ngoại xâm của dân tộc, nổi bật nhất là ba lần chiến thắng trên sông Bạch Đằng của vị tướng Trần Hưng Đạo._

*NGÀY 01 : HÀ NỘI - HẠ LONG. ( Ăn Trưa, Tối )* 

*Sáng:* 06h00 Xe và hướng dẫn của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* 
đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Hạ Long, trên đường đi dừng chân tại hải Dương tự do ăn sáng. 
*11h00:* Đến Hạ long, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều:* Hướng dẫn viên sẽ đón quý khách đưa ra Đảo Tuần Châu quý khách tự do thăm quan khu du lịch Tuần Châu tự do thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn diễn xiếc thú: *Biểu diễn cá voi trắng cá heo hải cẩu, sư tử biển*, Nhạc nước ..(show diễn này có thể thay đổi theo chương trình tham quan của Khu du lịch Tuần Châu ). Quý khách ăn tối tại Tuần Châu
Sau khi ăn tối quý khách có thể tham gia các trò chơi buổi tối tại Đảo ngọc Tuần Châu, với chương trình biểu diễn nhạc nước, với âm thanh và ánh sáng huyền ảo. 
*21h00:* Quý khách lên xe trở về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 02 : HẠ LONG - TUẦN CHÂU (Ăn Sáng, Trưa)*

*Sáng:* Du thuyền thăm Vịnh Hạ Long- kỳ quan của thế giới, du khách dừng thuyền để lên thăm*động Thiên Cung* tức là "Cung điện của trời" và *hang Đầu Gỗ* (hay còn gọi là hang Dấu Gỗ), là nơi gắn liền với câu chuyện lịch sử chống quân Nguyên - Mông năm 1288 của vua Trần Hưng Đạo. Sau đó hành trình trên du thuyền đi giữa Hạ Long với hàng ngàn đảo đá sừng sững du khách sẽ có cảm giác như đi vào thế giới động vật trải qua triệu năm hoá đá. đó là: *đảo Rồng, hòn Gà Chọi, hòn Cóc......*
*11h30:* Tàu quay trở về bến xe đón quý khách về khách sạn ghỉ ngơi và ăn trưa.
*Chiều:* 12h30 trả phòng, Quý khách lên xe tạm biệt Hạ Long, trên đường đi dừng chân ở nhà hàng Hải Dương, thưởng thức đặc sản Hải Dương bánh đậu xanh, bánh gai, vải khô... Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát lúc 17h30. Kết thúc chuyến du lịch Hạ Long-Tuần Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 1.250.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 20 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Ghi chú:* Giá trên có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời điểm khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất!

** GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM:*

- Vận chuyển: Xe ô tô đi Hạ Long đời mới có máy lạnh (đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình); Tàu thăm quan vịnh Hạ Long.
- Khách sạn: Tiêu chuẩn 2 sao, phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi. 2- 3 người/ phòng.
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình ( 3 bữa chính + 1 bữa phụ); tiêu chuẩn bữa chính 100.000đ/1 bữa, Ăn sáng 30.000đ/bữa. 
- Hướng dẫn viên: Đoàn có hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho Quý khách suốt tuyến. 
- Vé tham quan: bao gồm tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh và vé vào cửa lần 1 thăm quan đảo Tuần Châu (Vé xem biểu diễn cá Voi, Hải Cẩu, cá Sấu, nhạc nước hoặc các chương trình trò chơi trên đảo Tuần Châu)
- Tàu thăm Vịnh Hạ Long tuyến 01.

** GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
- Thuế VAT. Đồ uống, bảo hiểm du lịch, các chi phí ngoài chương trình.

** Lưu ý:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
- Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu -0966223019**Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu* 
*(Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)*

Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm _Ngày 17/12/1994, quần thể hang động trên vùng biển Hạ Long đã được UNESCO công nhận là di sản thiên nhiên của thế giới. Những thắng cảnh thuộc vào hành lang của vùng bảo vệ tuyệt đối là: hang Thiên Cung - Đầu Gỗ, hang Ba Hầm, hòn Công Đông. Quảng Ninh cũng là nơi chứng kiến bao chiến công hiển hách chống giặc ngoại xâm của dân tộc, nổi bật nhất là ba lần chiến thắng trên sông Bạch Đằng của vị tướng Trần Hưng Đạo._

*NGÀY 01 : HÀ NỘI - HẠ LONG. ( Ăn Trưa, Tối )* 

*Sáng:* 06h00 Xe và hướng dẫn của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* 
đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Hạ Long, trên đường đi dừng chân tại hải Dương tự do ăn sáng. 
*11h00:* Đến Hạ long, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều:* Hướng dẫn viên sẽ đón quý khách đưa ra Đảo Tuần Châu quý khách tự do thăm quan khu du lịch Tuần Châu tự do thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn diễn xiếc thú: *Biểu diễn cá voi trắng cá heo hải cẩu, sư tử biển*, Nhạc nước ..(show diễn này có thể thay đổi theo chương trình tham quan của Khu du lịch Tuần Châu ). Quý khách ăn tối tại Tuần Châu
Sau khi ăn tối quý khách có thể tham gia các trò chơi buổi tối tại Đảo ngọc Tuần Châu, với chương trình biểu diễn nhạc nước, với âm thanh và ánh sáng huyền ảo. 
*21h00:* Quý khách lên xe trở về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 02 : HẠ LONG - TUẦN CHÂU (Ăn Sáng, Trưa)*

*Sáng:* Du thuyền thăm Vịnh Hạ Long- kỳ quan của thế giới, du khách dừng thuyền để lên thăm*động Thiên Cung* tức là "Cung điện của trời" và *hang Đầu Gỗ* (hay còn gọi là hang Dấu Gỗ), là nơi gắn liền với câu chuyện lịch sử chống quân Nguyên - Mông năm 1288 của vua Trần Hưng Đạo. Sau đó hành trình trên du thuyền đi giữa Hạ Long với hàng ngàn đảo đá sừng sững du khách sẽ có cảm giác như đi vào thế giới động vật trải qua triệu năm hoá đá. đó là: *đảo Rồng, hòn Gà Chọi, hòn Cóc......*
*11h30:* Tàu quay trở về bến xe đón quý khách về khách sạn ghỉ ngơi và ăn trưa.
*Chiều:* 12h30 trả phòng, Quý khách lên xe tạm biệt Hạ Long, trên đường đi dừng chân ở nhà hàng Hải Dương, thưởng thức đặc sản Hải Dương bánh đậu xanh, bánh gai, vải khô... Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát lúc 17h30. Kết thúc chuyến du lịch Hạ Long-Tuần Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 1.250.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 20 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Ghi chú:* Giá trên có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời điểm khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất!

** GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM:*

- Vận chuyển: Xe ô tô đi Hạ Long đời mới có máy lạnh (đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình); Tàu thăm quan vịnh Hạ Long.
- Khách sạn: Tiêu chuẩn 2 sao, phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi. 2- 3 người/ phòng.
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình ( 3 bữa chính + 1 bữa phụ); tiêu chuẩn bữa chính 100.000đ/1 bữa, Ăn sáng 30.000đ/bữa. 
- Hướng dẫn viên: Đoàn có hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho Quý khách suốt tuyến. 
- Vé tham quan: bao gồm tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh và vé vào cửa lần 1 thăm quan đảo Tuần Châu (Vé xem biểu diễn cá Voi, Hải Cẩu, cá Sấu, nhạc nước hoặc các chương trình trò chơi trên đảo Tuần Châu)
- Tàu thăm Vịnh Hạ Long tuyến 01.

** GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
- Thuế VAT. Đồ uống, bảo hiểm du lịch, các chi phí ngoài chương trình.

** Lưu ý:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
- Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu -0966223019**Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu* 
*(Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)*

Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm _Ngày 17/12/1994, quần thể hang động trên vùng biển Hạ Long đã được UNESCO công nhận là di sản thiên nhiên của thế giới. Những thắng cảnh thuộc vào hành lang của vùng bảo vệ tuyệt đối là: hang Thiên Cung - Đầu Gỗ, hang Ba Hầm, hòn Công Đông. Quảng Ninh cũng là nơi chứng kiến bao chiến công hiển hách chống giặc ngoại xâm của dân tộc, nổi bật nhất là ba lần chiến thắng trên sông Bạch Đằng của vị tướng Trần Hưng Đạo._

*NGÀY 01 : HÀ NỘI - HẠ LONG. ( Ăn Trưa, Tối )* 

*Sáng:* 06h00 Xe và hướng dẫn của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* 
đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Hạ Long, trên đường đi dừng chân tại hải Dương tự do ăn sáng. 
*11h00:* Đến Hạ long, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều:* Hướng dẫn viên sẽ đón quý khách đưa ra Đảo Tuần Châu quý khách tự do thăm quan khu du lịch Tuần Châu tự do thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn diễn xiếc thú: *Biểu diễn cá voi trắng cá heo hải cẩu, sư tử biển*, Nhạc nước ..(show diễn này có thể thay đổi theo chương trình tham quan của Khu du lịch Tuần Châu ). Quý khách ăn tối tại Tuần Châu
Sau khi ăn tối quý khách có thể tham gia các trò chơi buổi tối tại Đảo ngọc Tuần Châu, với chương trình biểu diễn nhạc nước, với âm thanh và ánh sáng huyền ảo. 
*21h00:* Quý khách lên xe trở về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 02 : HẠ LONG - TUẦN CHÂU (Ăn Sáng, Trưa)*

*Sáng:* Du thuyền thăm Vịnh Hạ Long- kỳ quan của thế giới, du khách dừng thuyền để lên thăm*động Thiên Cung* tức là "Cung điện của trời" và *hang Đầu Gỗ* (hay còn gọi là hang Dấu Gỗ), là nơi gắn liền với câu chuyện lịch sử chống quân Nguyên - Mông năm 1288 của vua Trần Hưng Đạo. Sau đó hành trình trên du thuyền đi giữa Hạ Long với hàng ngàn đảo đá sừng sững du khách sẽ có cảm giác như đi vào thế giới động vật trải qua triệu năm hoá đá. đó là: *đảo Rồng, hòn Gà Chọi, hòn Cóc......*
*11h30:* Tàu quay trở về bến xe đón quý khách về khách sạn ghỉ ngơi và ăn trưa.
*Chiều:* 12h30 trả phòng, Quý khách lên xe tạm biệt Hạ Long, trên đường đi dừng chân ở nhà hàng Hải Dương, thưởng thức đặc sản Hải Dương bánh đậu xanh, bánh gai, vải khô... Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát lúc 17h30. Kết thúc chuyến du lịch Hạ Long-Tuần Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 1.250.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 20 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Ghi chú:* Giá trên có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời điểm khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất!

** GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM:*

- Vận chuyển: Xe ô tô đi Hạ Long đời mới có máy lạnh (đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình); Tàu thăm quan vịnh Hạ Long.
- Khách sạn: Tiêu chuẩn 2 sao, phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi. 2- 3 người/ phòng.
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình ( 3 bữa chính + 1 bữa phụ); tiêu chuẩn bữa chính 100.000đ/1 bữa, Ăn sáng 30.000đ/bữa. 
- Hướng dẫn viên: Đoàn có hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho Quý khách suốt tuyến. 
- Vé tham quan: bao gồm tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh và vé vào cửa lần 1 thăm quan đảo Tuần Châu (Vé xem biểu diễn cá Voi, Hải Cẩu, cá Sấu, nhạc nước hoặc các chương trình trò chơi trên đảo Tuần Châu)
- Tàu thăm Vịnh Hạ Long tuyến 01.

** GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
- Thuế VAT. Đồ uống, bảo hiểm du lịch, các chi phí ngoài chương trình.

** Lưu ý:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
- Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu -0966223019**Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu* 
*(Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)*

Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm _Ngày 17/12/1994, quần thể hang động trên vùng biển Hạ Long đã được UNESCO công nhận là di sản thiên nhiên của thế giới. Những thắng cảnh thuộc vào hành lang của vùng bảo vệ tuyệt đối là: hang Thiên Cung - Đầu Gỗ, hang Ba Hầm, hòn Công Đông. Quảng Ninh cũng là nơi chứng kiến bao chiến công hiển hách chống giặc ngoại xâm của dân tộc, nổi bật nhất là ba lần chiến thắng trên sông Bạch Đằng của vị tướng Trần Hưng Đạo._

*NGÀY 01 : HÀ NỘI - HẠ LONG. ( Ăn Trưa, Tối )* 

*Sáng:* 06h00 Xe và hướng dẫn của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* 
đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Hạ Long, trên đường đi dừng chân tại hải Dương tự do ăn sáng. 
*11h00:* Đến Hạ long, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều:* Hướng dẫn viên sẽ đón quý khách đưa ra Đảo Tuần Châu quý khách tự do thăm quan khu du lịch Tuần Châu tự do thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn diễn xiếc thú: *Biểu diễn cá voi trắng cá heo hải cẩu, sư tử biển*, Nhạc nước ..(show diễn này có thể thay đổi theo chương trình tham quan của Khu du lịch Tuần Châu ). Quý khách ăn tối tại Tuần Châu
Sau khi ăn tối quý khách có thể tham gia các trò chơi buổi tối tại Đảo ngọc Tuần Châu, với chương trình biểu diễn nhạc nước, với âm thanh và ánh sáng huyền ảo. 
*21h00:* Quý khách lên xe trở về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 02 : HẠ LONG - TUẦN CHÂU (Ăn Sáng, Trưa)*

*Sáng:* Du thuyền thăm Vịnh Hạ Long- kỳ quan của thế giới, du khách dừng thuyền để lên thăm*động Thiên Cung* tức là "Cung điện của trời" và *hang Đầu Gỗ* (hay còn gọi là hang Dấu Gỗ), là nơi gắn liền với câu chuyện lịch sử chống quân Nguyên - Mông năm 1288 của vua Trần Hưng Đạo. Sau đó hành trình trên du thuyền đi giữa Hạ Long với hàng ngàn đảo đá sừng sững du khách sẽ có cảm giác như đi vào thế giới động vật trải qua triệu năm hoá đá. đó là: *đảo Rồng, hòn Gà Chọi, hòn Cóc......*
*11h30:* Tàu quay trở về bến xe đón quý khách về khách sạn ghỉ ngơi và ăn trưa.
*Chiều:* 12h30 trả phòng, Quý khách lên xe tạm biệt Hạ Long, trên đường đi dừng chân ở nhà hàng Hải Dương, thưởng thức đặc sản Hải Dương bánh đậu xanh, bánh gai, vải khô... Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát lúc 17h30. Kết thúc chuyến du lịch Hạ Long-Tuần Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 1.250.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 20 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Ghi chú:* Giá trên có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời điểm khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất!

** GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM:*

- Vận chuyển: Xe ô tô đi Hạ Long đời mới có máy lạnh (đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình); Tàu thăm quan vịnh Hạ Long.
- Khách sạn: Tiêu chuẩn 2 sao, phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi. 2- 3 người/ phòng.
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình ( 3 bữa chính + 1 bữa phụ); tiêu chuẩn bữa chính 100.000đ/1 bữa, Ăn sáng 30.000đ/bữa. 
- Hướng dẫn viên: Đoàn có hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho Quý khách suốt tuyến. 
- Vé tham quan: bao gồm tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh và vé vào cửa lần 1 thăm quan đảo Tuần Châu (Vé xem biểu diễn cá Voi, Hải Cẩu, cá Sấu, nhạc nước hoặc các chương trình trò chơi trên đảo Tuần Châu)
- Tàu thăm Vịnh Hạ Long tuyến 01.

** GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
- Thuế VAT. Đồ uống, bảo hiểm du lịch, các chi phí ngoài chương trình.

** Lưu ý:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
- Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu -0966223019*

*Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu* 
*(Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)*

Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm _Ngày 17/12/1994, quần thể hang động trên vùng biển Hạ Long đã được UNESCO công nhận là di sản thiên nhiên của thế giới. Những thắng cảnh thuộc vào hành lang của vùng bảo vệ tuyệt đối là: hang Thiên Cung - Đầu Gỗ, hang Ba Hầm, hòn Công Đông. Quảng Ninh cũng là nơi chứng kiến bao chiến công hiển hách chống giặc ngoại xâm của dân tộc, nổi bật nhất là ba lần chiến thắng trên sông Bạch Đằng của vị tướng Trần Hưng Đạo._

*NGÀY 01 : HÀ NỘI - HẠ LONG. ( Ăn Trưa, Tối )* 

*Sáng:* 06h00 Xe và hướng dẫn của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* 
đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Hạ Long, trên đường đi dừng chân tại hải Dương tự do ăn sáng. 
*11h00:* Đến Hạ long, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều:* Hướng dẫn viên sẽ đón quý khách đưa ra Đảo Tuần Châu quý khách tự do thăm quan khu du lịch Tuần Châu tự do thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn diễn xiếc thú: *Biểu diễn cá voi trắng cá heo hải cẩu, sư tử biển*, Nhạc nước ..(show diễn này có thể thay đổi theo chương trình tham quan của Khu du lịch Tuần Châu ). Quý khách ăn tối tại Tuần Châu
Sau khi ăn tối quý khách có thể tham gia các trò chơi buổi tối tại Đảo ngọc Tuần Châu, với chương trình biểu diễn nhạc nước, với âm thanh và ánh sáng huyền ảo. 
*21h00:* Quý khách lên xe trở về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 02 : HẠ LONG - TUẦN CHÂU (Ăn Sáng, Trưa)*

*Sáng:* Du thuyền thăm Vịnh Hạ Long- kỳ quan của thế giới, du khách dừng thuyền để lên thăm*động Thiên Cung* tức là "Cung điện của trời" và *hang Đầu Gỗ* (hay còn gọi là hang Dấu Gỗ), là nơi gắn liền với câu chuyện lịch sử chống quân Nguyên - Mông năm 1288 của vua Trần Hưng Đạo. Sau đó hành trình trên du thuyền đi giữa Hạ Long với hàng ngàn đảo đá sừng sững du khách sẽ có cảm giác như đi vào thế giới động vật trải qua triệu năm hoá đá. đó là: *đảo Rồng, hòn Gà Chọi, hòn Cóc......*
*11h30:* Tàu quay trở về bến xe đón quý khách về khách sạn ghỉ ngơi và ăn trưa.
*Chiều:* 12h30 trả phòng, Quý khách lên xe tạm biệt Hạ Long, trên đường đi dừng chân ở nhà hàng Hải Dương, thưởng thức đặc sản Hải Dương bánh đậu xanh, bánh gai, vải khô... Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát lúc 17h30. Kết thúc chuyến du lịch Hạ Long-Tuần Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 1.250.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 20 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Ghi chú:* Giá trên có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời điểm khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất!

** GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM:*

- Vận chuyển: Xe ô tô đi Hạ Long đời mới có máy lạnh (đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình); Tàu thăm quan vịnh Hạ Long.
- Khách sạn: Tiêu chuẩn 2 sao, phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi. 2- 3 người/ phòng.
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình ( 3 bữa chính + 1 bữa phụ); tiêu chuẩn bữa chính 100.000đ/1 bữa, Ăn sáng 30.000đ/bữa. 
- Hướng dẫn viên: Đoàn có hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho Quý khách suốt tuyến. 
- Vé tham quan: bao gồm tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh và vé vào cửa lần 1 thăm quan đảo Tuần Châu (Vé xem biểu diễn cá Voi, Hải Cẩu, cá Sấu, nhạc nước hoặc các chương trình trò chơi trên đảo Tuần Châu)
- Tàu thăm Vịnh Hạ Long tuyến 01.

** GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
- Thuế VAT. Đồ uống, bảo hiểm du lịch, các chi phí ngoài chương trình.

** Lưu ý:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
- Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu -0966223019**Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu* 
*(Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)*

Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm _Ngày 17/12/1994, quần thể hang động trên vùng biển Hạ Long đã được UNESCO công nhận là di sản thiên nhiên của thế giới. Những thắng cảnh thuộc vào hành lang của vùng bảo vệ tuyệt đối là: hang Thiên Cung - Đầu Gỗ, hang Ba Hầm, hòn Công Đông. Quảng Ninh cũng là nơi chứng kiến bao chiến công hiển hách chống giặc ngoại xâm của dân tộc, nổi bật nhất là ba lần chiến thắng trên sông Bạch Đằng của vị tướng Trần Hưng Đạo._

*NGÀY 01 : HÀ NỘI - HẠ LONG. ( Ăn Trưa, Tối )* 

*Sáng:* 06h00 Xe và hướng dẫn của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* 
đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Hạ Long, trên đường đi dừng chân tại hải Dương tự do ăn sáng. 
*11h00:* Đến Hạ long, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều:* Hướng dẫn viên sẽ đón quý khách đưa ra Đảo Tuần Châu quý khách tự do thăm quan khu du lịch Tuần Châu tự do thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn diễn xiếc thú: *Biểu diễn cá voi trắng cá heo hải cẩu, sư tử biển*, Nhạc nước ..(show diễn này có thể thay đổi theo chương trình tham quan của Khu du lịch Tuần Châu ). Quý khách ăn tối tại Tuần Châu
Sau khi ăn tối quý khách có thể tham gia các trò chơi buổi tối tại Đảo ngọc Tuần Châu, với chương trình biểu diễn nhạc nước, với âm thanh và ánh sáng huyền ảo. 
*21h00:* Quý khách lên xe trở về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 02 : HẠ LONG - TUẦN CHÂU (Ăn Sáng, Trưa)*

*Sáng:* Du thuyền thăm Vịnh Hạ Long- kỳ quan của thế giới, du khách dừng thuyền để lên thăm*động Thiên Cung* tức là "Cung điện của trời" và *hang Đầu Gỗ* (hay còn gọi là hang Dấu Gỗ), là nơi gắn liền với câu chuyện lịch sử chống quân Nguyên - Mông năm 1288 của vua Trần Hưng Đạo. Sau đó hành trình trên du thuyền đi giữa Hạ Long với hàng ngàn đảo đá sừng sững du khách sẽ có cảm giác như đi vào thế giới động vật trải qua triệu năm hoá đá. đó là: *đảo Rồng, hòn Gà Chọi, hòn Cóc......*
*11h30:* Tàu quay trở về bến xe đón quý khách về khách sạn ghỉ ngơi và ăn trưa.
*Chiều:* 12h30 trả phòng, Quý khách lên xe tạm biệt Hạ Long, trên đường đi dừng chân ở nhà hàng Hải Dương, thưởng thức đặc sản Hải Dương bánh đậu xanh, bánh gai, vải khô... Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát lúc 17h30. Kết thúc chuyến du lịch Hạ Long-Tuần Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 1.250.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 20 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Ghi chú:* Giá trên có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời điểm khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất!

** GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM:*

- Vận chuyển: Xe ô tô đi Hạ Long đời mới có máy lạnh (đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình); Tàu thăm quan vịnh Hạ Long.
- Khách sạn: Tiêu chuẩn 2 sao, phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi. 2- 3 người/ phòng.
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình ( 3 bữa chính + 1 bữa phụ); tiêu chuẩn bữa chính 100.000đ/1 bữa, Ăn sáng 30.000đ/bữa. 
- Hướng dẫn viên: Đoàn có hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho Quý khách suốt tuyến. 
- Vé tham quan: bao gồm tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh và vé vào cửa lần 1 thăm quan đảo Tuần Châu (Vé xem biểu diễn cá Voi, Hải Cẩu, cá Sấu, nhạc nước hoặc các chương trình trò chơi trên đảo Tuần Châu)
- Tàu thăm Vịnh Hạ Long tuyến 01.

** GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
- Thuế VAT. Đồ uống, bảo hiểm du lịch, các chi phí ngoài chương trình.

** Lưu ý:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
- Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu -0966223019**Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu* 
*(Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)*

Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm _Ngày 17/12/1994, quần thể hang động trên vùng biển Hạ Long đã được UNESCO công nhận là di sản thiên nhiên của thế giới. Những thắng cảnh thuộc vào hành lang của vùng bảo vệ tuyệt đối là: hang Thiên Cung - Đầu Gỗ, hang Ba Hầm, hòn Công Đông. Quảng Ninh cũng là nơi chứng kiến bao chiến công hiển hách chống giặc ngoại xâm của dân tộc, nổi bật nhất là ba lần chiến thắng trên sông Bạch Đằng của vị tướng Trần Hưng Đạo._

*NGÀY 01 : HÀ NỘI - HẠ LONG. ( Ăn Trưa, Tối )* 

*Sáng:* 06h00 Xe và hướng dẫn của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* 
đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Hạ Long, trên đường đi dừng chân tại hải Dương tự do ăn sáng. 
*11h00:* Đến Hạ long, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều:* Hướng dẫn viên sẽ đón quý khách đưa ra Đảo Tuần Châu quý khách tự do thăm quan khu du lịch Tuần Châu tự do thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn diễn xiếc thú: *Biểu diễn cá voi trắng cá heo hải cẩu, sư tử biển*, Nhạc nước ..(show diễn này có thể thay đổi theo chương trình tham quan của Khu du lịch Tuần Châu ). Quý khách ăn tối tại Tuần Châu
Sau khi ăn tối quý khách có thể tham gia các trò chơi buổi tối tại Đảo ngọc Tuần Châu, với chương trình biểu diễn nhạc nước, với âm thanh và ánh sáng huyền ảo. 
*21h00:* Quý khách lên xe trở về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 02 : HẠ LONG - TUẦN CHÂU (Ăn Sáng, Trưa)*

*Sáng:* Du thuyền thăm Vịnh Hạ Long- kỳ quan của thế giới, du khách dừng thuyền để lên thăm*động Thiên Cung* tức là "Cung điện của trời" và *hang Đầu Gỗ* (hay còn gọi là hang Dấu Gỗ), là nơi gắn liền với câu chuyện lịch sử chống quân Nguyên - Mông năm 1288 của vua Trần Hưng Đạo. Sau đó hành trình trên du thuyền đi giữa Hạ Long với hàng ngàn đảo đá sừng sững du khách sẽ có cảm giác như đi vào thế giới động vật trải qua triệu năm hoá đá. đó là: *đảo Rồng, hòn Gà Chọi, hòn Cóc......*
*11h30:* Tàu quay trở về bến xe đón quý khách về khách sạn ghỉ ngơi và ăn trưa.
*Chiều:* 12h30 trả phòng, Quý khách lên xe tạm biệt Hạ Long, trên đường đi dừng chân ở nhà hàng Hải Dương, thưởng thức đặc sản Hải Dương bánh đậu xanh, bánh gai, vải khô... Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát lúc 17h30. Kết thúc chuyến du lịch Hạ Long-Tuần Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 1.250.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 20 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Ghi chú:* Giá trên có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời điểm khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất!

** GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM:*

- Vận chuyển: Xe ô tô đi Hạ Long đời mới có máy lạnh (đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình); Tàu thăm quan vịnh Hạ Long.
- Khách sạn: Tiêu chuẩn 2 sao, phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi. 2- 3 người/ phòng.
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình ( 3 bữa chính + 1 bữa phụ); tiêu chuẩn bữa chính 100.000đ/1 bữa, Ăn sáng 30.000đ/bữa. 
- Hướng dẫn viên: Đoàn có hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho Quý khách suốt tuyến. 
- Vé tham quan: bao gồm tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh và vé vào cửa lần 1 thăm quan đảo Tuần Châu (Vé xem biểu diễn cá Voi, Hải Cẩu, cá Sấu, nhạc nước hoặc các chương trình trò chơi trên đảo Tuần Châu)
- Tàu thăm Vịnh Hạ Long tuyến 01.

** GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
- Thuế VAT. Đồ uống, bảo hiểm du lịch, các chi phí ngoài chương trình.

** Lưu ý:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
- Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu -0966223019**Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu* 
*(Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)*

Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm _Ngày 17/12/1994, quần thể hang động trên vùng biển Hạ Long đã được UNESCO công nhận là di sản thiên nhiên của thế giới. Những thắng cảnh thuộc vào hành lang của vùng bảo vệ tuyệt đối là: hang Thiên Cung - Đầu Gỗ, hang Ba Hầm, hòn Công Đông. Quảng Ninh cũng là nơi chứng kiến bao chiến công hiển hách chống giặc ngoại xâm của dân tộc, nổi bật nhất là ba lần chiến thắng trên sông Bạch Đằng của vị tướng Trần Hưng Đạo._

*NGÀY 01 : HÀ NỘI - HẠ LONG. ( Ăn Trưa, Tối )* 

*Sáng:* 06h00 Xe và hướng dẫn của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* 
đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Hạ Long, trên đường đi dừng chân tại hải Dương tự do ăn sáng. 
*11h00:* Đến Hạ long, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều:* Hướng dẫn viên sẽ đón quý khách đưa ra Đảo Tuần Châu quý khách tự do thăm quan khu du lịch Tuần Châu tự do thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn diễn xiếc thú: *Biểu diễn cá voi trắng cá heo hải cẩu, sư tử biển*, Nhạc nước ..(show diễn này có thể thay đổi theo chương trình tham quan của Khu du lịch Tuần Châu ). Quý khách ăn tối tại Tuần Châu
Sau khi ăn tối quý khách có thể tham gia các trò chơi buổi tối tại Đảo ngọc Tuần Châu, với chương trình biểu diễn nhạc nước, với âm thanh và ánh sáng huyền ảo. 
*21h00:* Quý khách lên xe trở về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 02 : HẠ LONG - TUẦN CHÂU (Ăn Sáng, Trưa)*

*Sáng:* Du thuyền thăm Vịnh Hạ Long- kỳ quan của thế giới, du khách dừng thuyền để lên thăm*động Thiên Cung* tức là "Cung điện của trời" và *hang Đầu Gỗ* (hay còn gọi là hang Dấu Gỗ), là nơi gắn liền với câu chuyện lịch sử chống quân Nguyên - Mông năm 1288 của vua Trần Hưng Đạo. Sau đó hành trình trên du thuyền đi giữa Hạ Long với hàng ngàn đảo đá sừng sững du khách sẽ có cảm giác như đi vào thế giới động vật trải qua triệu năm hoá đá. đó là: *đảo Rồng, hòn Gà Chọi, hòn Cóc......*
*11h30:* Tàu quay trở về bến xe đón quý khách về khách sạn ghỉ ngơi và ăn trưa.
*Chiều:* 12h30 trả phòng, Quý khách lên xe tạm biệt Hạ Long, trên đường đi dừng chân ở nhà hàng Hải Dương, thưởng thức đặc sản Hải Dương bánh đậu xanh, bánh gai, vải khô... Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát lúc 17h30. Kết thúc chuyến du lịch Hạ Long-Tuần Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 1.250.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 20 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Ghi chú:* Giá trên có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời điểm khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất!

** GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM:*

- Vận chuyển: Xe ô tô đi Hạ Long đời mới có máy lạnh (đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình); Tàu thăm quan vịnh Hạ Long.
- Khách sạn: Tiêu chuẩn 2 sao, phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi. 2- 3 người/ phòng.
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình ( 3 bữa chính + 1 bữa phụ); tiêu chuẩn bữa chính 100.000đ/1 bữa, Ăn sáng 30.000đ/bữa. 
- Hướng dẫn viên: Đoàn có hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho Quý khách suốt tuyến. 
- Vé tham quan: bao gồm tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh và vé vào cửa lần 1 thăm quan đảo Tuần Châu (Vé xem biểu diễn cá Voi, Hải Cẩu, cá Sấu, nhạc nước hoặc các chương trình trò chơi trên đảo Tuần Châu)
- Tàu thăm Vịnh Hạ Long tuyến 01.

** GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
- Thuế VAT. Đồ uống, bảo hiểm du lịch, các chi phí ngoài chương trình.

** Lưu ý:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
- Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu -0966223019**Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu* 
*(Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)*

Du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm _Ngày 17/12/1994, quần thể hang động trên vùng biển Hạ Long đã được UNESCO công nhận là di sản thiên nhiên của thế giới. Những thắng cảnh thuộc vào hành lang của vùng bảo vệ tuyệt đối là: hang Thiên Cung - Đầu Gỗ, hang Ba Hầm, hòn Công Đông. Quảng Ninh cũng là nơi chứng kiến bao chiến công hiển hách chống giặc ngoại xâm của dân tộc, nổi bật nhất là ba lần chiến thắng trên sông Bạch Đằng của vị tướng Trần Hưng Đạo._

*NGÀY 01 : HÀ NỘI - HẠ LONG. ( Ăn Trưa, Tối )* 

*Sáng:* 06h00 Xe và hướng dẫn của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* 
đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Hạ Long, trên đường đi dừng chân tại hải Dương tự do ăn sáng. 
*11h00:* Đến Hạ long, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều:* Hướng dẫn viên sẽ đón quý khách đưa ra Đảo Tuần Châu quý khách tự do thăm quan khu du lịch Tuần Châu tự do thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn diễn xiếc thú: *Biểu diễn cá voi trắng cá heo hải cẩu, sư tử biển*, Nhạc nước ..(show diễn này có thể thay đổi theo chương trình tham quan của Khu du lịch Tuần Châu ). Quý khách ăn tối tại Tuần Châu
Sau khi ăn tối quý khách có thể tham gia các trò chơi buổi tối tại Đảo ngọc Tuần Châu, với chương trình biểu diễn nhạc nước, với âm thanh và ánh sáng huyền ảo. 
*21h00:* Quý khách lên xe trở về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 02 : HẠ LONG - TUẦN CHÂU (Ăn Sáng, Trưa)*

*Sáng:* Du thuyền thăm Vịnh Hạ Long- kỳ quan của thế giới, du khách dừng thuyền để lên thăm*động Thiên Cung* tức là "Cung điện của trời" và *hang Đầu Gỗ* (hay còn gọi là hang Dấu Gỗ), là nơi gắn liền với câu chuyện lịch sử chống quân Nguyên - Mông năm 1288 của vua Trần Hưng Đạo. Sau đó hành trình trên du thuyền đi giữa Hạ Long với hàng ngàn đảo đá sừng sững du khách sẽ có cảm giác như đi vào thế giới động vật trải qua triệu năm hoá đá. đó là: *đảo Rồng, hòn Gà Chọi, hòn Cóc......*
*11h30:* Tàu quay trở về bến xe đón quý khách về khách sạn ghỉ ngơi và ăn trưa.
*Chiều:* 12h30 trả phòng, Quý khách lên xe tạm biệt Hạ Long, trên đường đi dừng chân ở nhà hàng Hải Dương, thưởng thức đặc sản Hải Dương bánh đậu xanh, bánh gai, vải khô... Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát lúc 17h30. Kết thúc chuyến du lịch Hạ Long-Tuần Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 1.250.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 20 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Ghi chú:* Giá trên có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời điểm khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất!

** GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM:*

- Vận chuyển: Xe ô tô đi Hạ Long đời mới có máy lạnh (đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình); Tàu thăm quan vịnh Hạ Long.
- Khách sạn: Tiêu chuẩn 2 sao, phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi. 2- 3 người/ phòng.
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình ( 3 bữa chính + 1 bữa phụ); tiêu chuẩn bữa chính 100.000đ/1 bữa, Ăn sáng 30.000đ/bữa. 
- Hướng dẫn viên: Đoàn có hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho Quý khách suốt tuyến. 
- Vé tham quan: bao gồm tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh và vé vào cửa lần 1 thăm quan đảo Tuần Châu (Vé xem biểu diễn cá Voi, Hải Cẩu, cá Sấu, nhạc nước hoặc các chương trình trò chơi trên đảo Tuần Châu)
- Tàu thăm Vịnh Hạ Long tuyến 01.

** GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
- Thuế VAT. Đồ uống, bảo hiểm du lịch, các chi phí ngoài chương trình.

** Lưu ý:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
- Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

